# Cleaning & careing for Fish mounts



## leftover1955 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I have some fish mounts that need urgent care, I realize that there is no great way to remove smoke films, but any help at all on that would be great, so how do I fix or stop my mounts from cracking? Are they drying out for some reason because they are near the ceiling or what? I am really proud of these fish and I hate to see them deteriorating like they are, Please help if you can, Thanx !!!!


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

how long ago were they mounted? the cracks may b fixable. heat may crack them, the higher on the wall the warmer they will get. i would take them back 2 ur taxidermist. 4 cleaning- take a wet wash cloth and ring it out, then wipe the fish down from head 2 tail. but first ask the guy how mounted them 2 b safe. there is different ways of mounting and painting fish. good luck dude.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Can you post some pictures of them? I do a fair amount of fish repairs so I might be able to help you if I can get a look at them.


----------



## leftover1955 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Thanx 4 replys, sorry it's taken so long 2 get back 2 U's but we're still fighting the red river flooding so I'll have 2 get back after this mess is all over !!!!!!!!!!


----------

